# My Cat Laying Beside A Mouse



## Silver Britches (Apr 2, 2017)

Okay, probably not what you were expecting, right?


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 2, 2017)

Lol lol lol,,,, just had to see this one,,,, good pic though,,,,


----------



## Redbow (Apr 2, 2017)

I was expecting to see a real dead Mouse..Maybe the Cat is dreaming about one though..Nice shot..


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## rip18 (Apr 2, 2017)

Too funny!


----------



## Philnlucky (Apr 2, 2017)

Good one!


----------

